# Returning Desert Tortoise to Outdoor Habitat



## the_newzie (Mar 20, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone had any advice on the proper timing to return Steve the desert tortoise to his outside home? Being as it was our first year with him, we kept him awake and inside this winter. We are in Las Vegas and was wondering if any other Las Vegans had their desert torts awake and outside yet. Extended forecast says 80s & 90s for the rest of March with April showing 90s and brushing into the 100s by end of April. I would assume this is ok tort weather, I just wanted to double check in case there was something I didn't know or didn't take into consideration (boy, that would be a first ).


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Mar 20, 2015)

My cousin had her desert tortoise outside in las vegas. Only problem was the birds and cats :'( so be careful


----------



## the_newzie (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh, he's been outside last summer with no problems. Just making sure there's no reason he shouldn't go back out for spring/summer. The weather is good enough for it, but everytime I think I'm doing something logical and commonsensical, I find out later that it was the worst possible thing I could do or something. Now I've got myself in the habit of double checking before I make major tortoise transitions.


----------



## ascott (Mar 21, 2015)

the_newzie said:


> Oh, he's been outside last summer with no problems. Just making sure there's no reason he shouldn't go back out for spring/summer. The weather is good enough for it, but everytime I think I'm doing something logical and commonsensical, I find out later that it was the worst possible thing I could do or something. Now I've got myself in the habit of double checking before I make major tortoise transitions.



Clear for yard....all sounds good.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Mar 21, 2015)

New Desert Tortoise Mommy said:


> My cousin had her desert tortoise outside in las vegas. Only problem was the birds and cats :'( so be careful


When mine was little I used to worry about that a lot because I have seen what ravens have done in the wild.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Mar 21, 2015)

JohnnyB65 said:


> When mine was little I used to worry about that a lot because I have seen what ravens have done in the wild.




Yah my cousin had hers outside and a bird got it picked it up high then dropped it. And whem it hit the ground a cat got it :/


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 21, 2015)

What are the night time lows? As long as they don't get under 60 I think he's good to go . Does he have a tortoise house to hideout in? If so all is good .


----------



## the_newzie (Mar 23, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> What are the night time lows? As long as they don't get under 60 I think he's good to go . Does he have a tortoise house to hideout in? If so all is good .


Lows are hanging right around 60 (57-63ish). Yeah he's got a nice deep burrow as well as a nice little hide. I just made sure there wasn't anything dastardly squatting in the burrow and packed in some fresh coir because when I first dug the burrow, I dug it according to the online instructions (for an adult tortoise, LOL) so I'm hoping the coir makes it a bit comfier as well as a bit more size appropriate. Unless the weather takes a turn for the chilly, I'm planning on getting him back out next weekend (I want to give the grass/clover/dandelion/etc seeds we planted last week, a bit more time to establish before releasing Steve the Insatiable on them).


----------



## the_newzie (Mar 26, 2015)

Steve the tortoise reclaims his territory! God have mercy upon the souls of any vegetation that stands in his way.


----------

